# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Extruder for a 4880?

## Rover31

Hello new guy here that was really learning a bunch until my extruder I think died.
i have a ctc d4880 one of the eBay cheapos.
it had been working very well until out of the blue it stopped printing mid print. The extruder is not working 100% of the time.
will this extruder be a good replacement?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016D...zIL&ref=plSrch

thanks all looks like I will be a frequent flyer here!

oh is there a place to get the user manual for my machine?

----------


## Alibert

What is not working? Most likely it is just a clogged nozzle  (replace it with a spare for a few dollars) or a clogged gear (clean it for free)?

Can you hear a clicking sound? Does the hot-end heat up?

A bit more details and we can offer better advice.

----------


## Rover31

Thanks for the reply, yes more info is always better.
The nozzle heats up, when it heats up I can push filament through. I did take it apart and the feed wheel is clean no filament needs to be cleaned from it. It is clicking but irregularly. The extrusion is coming out but it is clumping, uneven and sporadic.
I also honestly do not know what all the settings should be as I cannot locate a specific manual for this unit. I have looked at manuals for other units that "look" like mine.
thank you for any help you can offer!

----------


## Alibert

What type of filament are you using, and what settings?

As to the clicking/clumping output, it points to a partially clogged nozzle. Order a new one and install it, and most likely your problems will be over.

I always have 10+ nozzles as spare lying around and buy them in bulk from Aliexpress.

----------


## noiseboy72

Check the filament has not absorbed a lot of moisture as well. If it has been stored slightly damp or with high humidity, gently bake the roll in the oven for an hour. 80C is more than warm enough.

----------


## Rover31

Using PLA as for settings will have to check. I am assuming you want temp and speed?
That is one of my issues as a new guy and not having a manual for this unit, what the heck are they supposed to be? It looks to me like it would be nice to have some kind of temp reading unit.

Thanks for the advice on the nozzle I will get a few otw!

Being everything is used it could have moisture I will bake also.

----------


## Alibert

For PLA you would typically use temperatures in the range of 190-210 Celsius. Printing speeds of 40 mm/s to start with is a good guess. Depending on results you can tweak either temperature or speed.

For ABS you need temperatures around 230-240 C. If you use ABS and then switch back to PLA, make sure you flush the nozzle thoroughly with PLA at 230 C (or your ABS printing temp) to get rid of all the ABS in the nozzle (use the load filament option and let it run a while at the higher temp). Otherwise the ABS may stick there and when printing at the lower PLA temperatures come loose once in a while and blob/block.

----------


## Rover31

Argh!

I went all out,
new nozzle still clicks, fine... so I got a new extruder it clicks also and doesn't extrude. I can push filament through by hand and it works, not on its own though, just clicks...

Argh! I guess I'm a pirate... not a 3D printer

ideas?
maybe voltage to the extruder? Filament? Or?

----------


## Rover31

More updates
looks like either the motherboard or the stepper drivers are bad.

----------


## TiredJuan

I realize we don't have the same model, but it seems to be similar issues. Had a problem with the motor wires breaking, perhaps its that? I have a dual extruder and changed the wires from the second extruder, both at the motor and on the board to figure that out. Mine also appears to be a heat issue, although it reads the heat just fine. I haven't been able to figure out if it's a thermistor or if it's the heating element directly (have the latter on the way) but I'll find out by the end of next week.

----------


## Rover31

I did try new wires and it had no effect. mine is doing this on start up so not a heat issue for me.
I do know that it is the mother board or stepper driver. I have new drivers on the way will update when I can test that.

Thanks for the replies

----------

